# New Buddy



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Well unfortunately I’ve lost 2 young hunting dogs in the last year one to a car and one to foxtails. We have to have better luck on this one! I’m super excited to get my hands on this guy. Luckily I’ve got some puppy experience now. We make the long drive next Sunday to pick him up.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations. 

What happened with the foxtail? Lungs?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Good looking pup--sorry about your other two dogs

Ya know...you wouldn't have to drive near as far or spend near as much if you wanted a saw dust brained English Pointer pup--hell, they give them away for free on KSL and I guarantee you would find and kill more wild birds :grin:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

My german wirehair had foxtails in between her toes. One moved up into her foot and it required surgery to fix. After that, I was paranoid and inspected for foxtails after every hunt. The problem is it would take more time to remove foxtails than I spent hunting. I hate foxtails.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Bret said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> What happened with the foxtail? Lungs?


Yep, necropsy found 2 in his lungs.. bummer deal.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Airborne said:


> Good looking pup--sorry about your other two dogs
> 
> Ya know...you wouldn't have to drive near as far or spend near as much if you wanted a saw dust brained English Pointer pup--hell, they give them away for free on KSL and I guarantee you would find and kill more wild birds


Haha! Not gonna lie I love pointers they are nice dogs. I wouldn't doubt I'll own some in my lifetime. Once I get a versatile up and going I might snag one just for the uplands. I got both my previous dogs from the same guy and he felt pretty bad about the whole deal so he's giving me this pup! The dam and sire Don't run huge but they are 3-400 yard dogs so hopefully I get the same out of this guy.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

toasty said:


> My german wirehair had foxtails in between her toes. One moved up into her foot and it required surgery to fix. After that, I was paranoid and inspected for foxtails after every hunt. The problem is it would take more time to remove foxtails than I spent hunting. I hate foxtails.


The foxtails are killers man. I hate them with a passion!!! One way to get around spending tons of time pulling foxtails is to buy a short haired dog.. &#128518;


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

brendo said:


> The foxtails are killers man. I hate them with a passion!!! One way to get around spending tons of time pulling foxtails is to buy a short haired dog.. &#128518;


Foxtails suck. I think my vet loves it when I show up because he knows I'm at least a hundred bucks or more.

I've watched both of brendo's dogs work a field. Both had some serious potential and looked great on point. I expect no less out of this new one. Can't wait man!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang, Sorry Brendo. That is a tough break.


----------

